# Titan ProTouch



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

It seems Titan is responding to Graco's Proshot airless, just hope it's not a Wagner unit (certainly looks like it):

http://www.titantool.com/portal/us_titan_protouch_en_titantool,,230635.html


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

They do have a lot of wagner experience under their belt but it looks to be comparable to the graco.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

paintpro08 said:


> It seems Titan is responding to Graco's Proshot airless, just hope it's not a Wagner unit (certainly looks like it):
> 
> http://www.titantool.com/portal/us_titan_protouch_en_titantool,,230635.html


Wow, I'm speechless....


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It says non-pulsing (one of the main complaints listed on this site), 2 gallon per charge battery life (graco is one at best for me so far), and it is more rebuildable, and adjustable pressure, and sprays solvents. Uh-uh.

JP, another test product???


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> It says non-pulsing (one of the main complaints listed on this site), 2 gallon per charge battery life (graco is one at best for me so far), and it is more rebuildable, and adjustable pressure, and sprays solvents. Uh-uh.
> 
> JP, another test product???


No. I like mine pulsating. That reminds me... I need to do a ProShot review.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

how many times can it be rebuilt? Says it even comes with another repack kit? ProShot is a one repack only that I know of. Correction, heres what it says... 

*Replaceable Pump* - Replace the piston or the whole pump to make your sprayer like new again. One extra piston included. 

*Tungsten Carbide Piston/Cylinder* - Long life with no packings to fail




I would like to demo this one....


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

Bringing this back to the top in hopes some one has tried this out. If so what did you think?

Jim


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

I have one, did not test it yet. But the design looks like a cheapo Wagner, even if it has the Titan name on it.


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

paintpro08, Please let us know when you get around to testing. Most of my sprayers are titans and I have had good luck, but I had the same impression just looking at the pictures. I need to get up to my SW dealer and see if they have one they can demo.

Jim


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

paintr56 said:


> Bringing this back to the top in hopes some one has tried this out. If so what did you think?
> 
> Jim


I got one the other day and have not used it yet, charged the batteries last night.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Work, please let me know what you think of it. When I received mine I saw those little valves that I know from the DIY Wagner's and was dissappointed by that design.

Here is a picture of it, the valves are on the right below

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Titan-ProTouch-/190490003886


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

paintpro08 said:


> Work, please let me know what you think of it. When I received mine I saw those little valves that I know from the DIY Wagner's and was dissappointed by that design.
> 
> Here is a picture of it, the valves are on the right below
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/Titan-ProTouch-/190490003886


You talking about the atomizers?


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, sorry. I know these little atomizers from the other wagner corded units.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

paintpro08 said:


> Yes, sorry. I know these little atomizers from the other wagner corded units.


It does have a Wagner look and the batteries say Wagner on the bottom but I don't want to discredit it until I can see how it sprays.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> It does have a Wagner look and the batteries say Wagner on the bottom but I don't want to discredit it until I can see how it sprays.


I charged mine up today. Let's get a little mud on the tires!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I charged mine up today. Let's get a little mud on the tires!


Lets do it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Lets do it.


Bring it, Sean!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh gee, look what I found,


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Oh gee, look what I found,
> YouTube - Titan ProTouch


Guys, what you don't know is that each Monday morning I send Chris my schedule for the week and she manages my media activities. This is YouTube Friday.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

My Titan rep brought one by to demo. It sprayed ok but turned me off because it sounds just like a Wagner buzz gun


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Guys, what you don't know is that each Monday morning I send Chris my schedule for the week and she manages my media activities. This is YouTube Friday.


That reminds me, your payment is late, so now the penalty clause kicks in!
Let's see, this is March, hmmmm. Perhaps a 8x10 glossy in a leprechaun motif??!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> That reminds me, your payment is late, so now the penalty clause kicks in!
> Let's see, this is March, hmmmm. Perhaps a 8x10 glossy in a leprechaun motif??!


You get Sean on sm and I'll pay his fees, assuming you will give him a mod discount.


----------



## funshipone (Apr 24, 2011)

The Pro Touch has turned out to be a pretty good little unit. You can rebuild as many times as you want. Its like most sprayers, its only good as its motor. It comes with two battery's and the tips are not expensive to buy. Also the Pro Touch has a pressure control setting unlike other brands. This is Titan's version of 18volt cordless. Graco makes a good unit as well , but this just give you another brand to choose from. Its really up to the person. The main problem that we see with the 18volt units is contractors are trying to use them to much. The Graco unit only has a 50gal life span. Thats it! no more. Once the wobble plate is worn out your done (no-rebuilds). The unis is great for what it was made for. Just don't over use it. There is a lot of cool stuff you can get for it and could be useful. Its meant for small things and touch up. So both manufactures make a good product, you just have to decide witch one works for you. l
Thanks Dave l
Pump Doctor!


----------



## hidlershomdetailing (May 11, 2011)

you guys do all realise that wagner ownes capspray spraytech and yes titan the co is called the wagner group for a reason i have the protouch it works better than my friends graco cordless tank


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

I have the graco cordless and I think it needs improvement you can only spray on certain angles and it spits quite easily! But I will say it is a cool idea I am sure next year they will have a new improved one !


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

*Titan Protouch*

The Titan Protouch is the cordless version of a Wagner Power Painter Plus unit.

It is recommended for touch ups and small projects. 
It can be rebuilt several times (use it until the motor goes)

The advantages this unit has over the blue unit are as follows.
Sprays more on a single charge.
Can be rebuilt several times
Less expensive. 
You can adjust the flow for different coatings


----------

